

Mastercard submission to Australian Senate Inquiry into digital currency [PDF] - sjcsjc
http://www.aph.gov.au/DocumentStore.ashx?id=76fd5a6f-dfdc-4c45-b998-752b97e09ebd&subId=301946

======
sjcsjc
Includes the recommendations:

\- A requirement that all transactions go through regulated and transparent
administrators subject to supervision by Australia authorities (rather than
just the current block chain process)

\- Protections for the consumer (e.g., reversal of unauthorised charges and
consumer complaint processes).

